
How reddit started and hacked initial growth - utkarshs12
http://www.searchtrack.co/guide/461/how-reddit-started-and-hacked-initial-growth
======
rmason
This is just a rehash of a story often told and contains no new material.

------
utkarshs12
I never knew the cofounders of Reddit were first on to building something
else. That part just still makes me wonder what would have happened if Paul
Graham had not accepted them and they would have kept working on the first
idea. Life and luck work in mysterious ways I guess.

